

Ask HN: Stripe fees for $80k+ cashflow - Nemant

How do the Stripe fees vary when cash flow goes above $80k?<p>I&#x27;m building a marketplace and I was considering using Stripe. But speaking to potential customers their current payment solution charges them 1.5%-2%. Anyone have any experience on pricing for the different ranges?
======
gdulli
Their pricing page says: "Processing more than $80,000 per month? Send us an
email at sales@stripe.com"

You should ask them, not us.

~~~
giarc
They likely negotiate on a case by case basis and therefore if OP came to the
table with prior knowledge of what could they expect, they could better
negotiate.

For example, Stripe would obviously prefer a customer that gets to $80k by
processing many $5 transactions rather than a few $1000 transactions as they
collect 30 cents per transaction. They would also look to see if your
transactions are primarily VISA/MC vs AMEX, or CC vs debit since the margins
are different on each one.

